# Just When You Thought...



## MFW777

You’d seen it all...nice “bag” of used strings for sale!









Used Guitar Strings | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


Bag of used strings. Some are fairly new.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

MFW777 said:


> You’d seen it all...nice “bag” of used strings for sale!


I'm almost tempted to say that I'll only buy the plain strings for rabbit snares.

Some of his other ads are up there too.








Handmade Wood Pool Triangle Rack | Arts & Collectibles | St. Catharines | Kijiji


Handmade Wood Pool Triangle Rack Pine. Fits really snug. Get lots of good breaks out of it. Has indents on sides for better grip when racking.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I'm almost tempted to say that I'll only buy the plain strings for rabbit snares.
> 
> Some of his other ads are up there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Wood Pool Triangle Rack | Arts & Collectibles | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Handmade Wood Pool Triangle Rack Pine. Fits really snug. Get lots of good breaks out of it. Has indents on sides for better grip when racking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Depending on how tight that handmade rack is it might be a good deal. Possibly a lot better than this








Wine Barrel Pool Triangle - Rustic - Game Table Accessories - by Alpine Wine Design | Houzz


Buy the Wine barrel pool triangle, with pool balls online from Houzz today, or shop for other Game Table Accessories for sale. Get user reviews on all Home Bar products.




www.houzz.com




I wouldn't use this rack for English Pool or Snooker balls.....it would be too sloppy. Looks sloppy enough for the 8 balls that are in it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

MFW777 said:


> You’d seen it all...nice “bag” of used strings for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Guitar Strings | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Bag of used strings. Some are fairly new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


He misspelled “sack of tetanus”.


----------



## David Graves

I hate to poke fun. He might be hard up for dough. But come one!!!! Used strings and a $50 ball holder? And a few of his other ads have you questioning if he should be allowed out unsupervised.,,,,, Oh wait. He's a bass player. It all makes sense now.lol


----------



## player99

I asked him for just one string to hang myself with. See what he says.


----------



## Electraglide

David Graves said:


> I hate to poke fun. He might be hard up for dough. But come one!!!! Used strings and a $50 ball holder? And a few of his other ads have you questioning if he should be allowed out unsupervised.,,,,, Oh wait. He's a bass player. It all makes sense now.lol


Unless things have changed, if you're into RC cars, planes etc. some of those strings would come in handy and the rack could be worth it, especially if you shoot money pool. Check out the price of a good rack. Here's a ball holder with two racks.


----------



## laristotle

I have a late 60's fold up 4 x 8 table in my basement leaning against the wall.
Two sets of billiard, one set of boston balls with a plastic triangle.
Maybe ten cues, two pool hall and one professional. The rest are 'meh'.
There's a lot of clutter in the way, otherwise I would have disposed of it a while back.
Always thought of bringing it outside onto the patio, ala Drew Carey. lol


----------



## Electraglide

I have two 2 pc. cues. The snooker one is 59" @16 oz. The wood has been sanded smooth and the butt has been re-wrapped. The 8 ball/9 ball/trick one is 58" @19 oz. The fore piece has been sanded smooth. Neither is as good as the Dufferin I bought when I was 15.....that was gone when I got out along with my other cues, snooker and pool balls and my rack.....but they're not bad. That was a nice table Cary is shooting on.


----------



## GuitarT

There are crafters who make stuff like bracelets and other jewelry out of old guitar strings. Wife wife was into it briefly. We obviously had no shortage of used strings but there are some out there who don't have a reliable supply and would probably jump on this.


----------



## blindrabbit

MFW777 said:


> You’d seen it all...nice “bag” of used strings for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Guitar Strings | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Bag of used strings. Some are fairly new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


A while back there was a fellow on a bass forum who was collecting used strings to make them available to younger or struggling artists who just didn't have the money to afford new sets. A whole bunch of guys donated hundreds of strings, and the updates/pics of the strings getting used he showed were pretty awesome. 

I'd want to know how many strings are there for $20, but its not that unreasonable. I think it makes a better donation though than sale.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

blindrabbit said:


> A while back there was a fellow on a bass forum who was collecting used strings to make them available to younger or struggling artists who just didn't have the money to afford new sets. A whole bunch of guys donated hundreds of strings, and the updates/pics of the strings getting used he showed were pretty awesome.
> 
> I'd want to know how many strings are there for $20, but its not that unreasonable. I think it makes a better donation though than sale.


Bass strings are a different story. You can remove them and once cleaned up (boiled?) you can usually put them back on and get some use out of them.

With guitar strings that have been removed, any kinks in them (and there _will_ be kinks) are just breaks waiting to happen. One time use. At least for their intended purpose. For arts and crafts? Sure.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I used to boil my strings. But it was easier to clean them with lighter fluid -- didn't have to take them off the guitar. But… buy some guy's old strings? I think not.


----------



## colchar

blindrabbit said:


> A while back there was a fellow on a bass forum who was collecting used strings to make them available to younger or struggling artists who just didn't have the money to afford new sets. A whole bunch of guys donated hundreds of strings, and the updates/pics of the strings getting used he showed were pretty awesome.
> 
> I'd want to know how many strings are there for $20, but its not that unreasonable. I think it makes a better donation though than sale.



Bass players change strings???


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> Bass players change strings???


I was thinking the same. lol
When I acquire a new (to me) bass, I only change the strings to flats.


----------



## Acoustic Tom

I have a mechanic buddy that will take all my strings . He uses them to remove windshields and back windows. So laugh if you will, but there is a use for one man's trash.


----------



## laristotle

Acoustic Tom said:


> He uses them to remove windshields


I've done that.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I've done that.


Cord is easier to take them out and put them back in with. This is the older style rubber mount ones. Depending on what strings you have they can also be used for some short necked string instruments like Dulcimers, Cigar box guitars and Banjos and ones like this.








I've never tried guitar strings for this but I suppose, depending on the string you could braze with it too.


----------



## skeetz

He probably hasn’t put up his used Covid19 face masks for sale as of yet. I would guess that he would probably ask $10 for a bag of fifteen.


----------



## Diablo

Times are tough in Niagara falls I guess,


----------



## Wardo

skeetz said:


> He probably hasn’t put up his used Covid19 face masks for sale as of yet. I would guess that he would probably ask $10 for a bag of fifteen.


Now there's an idea .. lol


----------



## laristotle

There must be something happening in the used string market, because the OP's post is a heck of a deal compared with this one;

5 Steel Guitar Strings $5


----------



## Milkman

A bit of a segue but, it's funny how these days if you put anything made of pretty much any kind of metal out on the curb, scavengers / recyclers will scoop it up faster than you can carry it out there.

I mean, we were doing a spring clean up a couple of years back and had a few loads to carry from the back yard to the curb. We wheeled a BBQ to the curb and went back for another arm load. By the time we got back to the curb, the BBQ was gone, nobody in sight.

It's fine, just funny.


----------



## ezcomes

laristotle said:


> I have a late 60's fold up 4 x 8 table in my basement leaning against the wall.
> Two sets of billiard, one set of boston balls with a plastic triangle.
> Maybe ten cues, two pool hall and one professional. The rest are 'meh'.
> There's a lot of clutter in the way, otherwise I would have disposed of it a while back.
> Always thought of bringing it outside onto the patio, ala Drew Carey. lol
> View attachment 336418


That pool table will always make me think of this...
Aw Johnny, we didnt hire you to play guitar...we hired you to cut the grass..


----------

